# Happy Thanksgiving



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope you all have a nice and wonderful turkey day with family and friends!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Same to you and everyone else.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Hope the day is a great one for everyone.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Elliott225 said:


> Same to you and everyone else.


Thank you Elliot225. Today was okay. My family is having Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday. Kinda strange not having it on Thanksgiving day, when all while I was growing up I was always having Thanksgiving dinner on Thanksgiving day. Oh well, probably no big deal.


----------

